# copper head gasket



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i am going to have a copper head gasket made but everyone wans the diameter for it and i cant find it anywhere called dealership too anyone know? for 96 ga16de


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> i am going to have a copper head gasket made but everyone wans the diameter for it and i cant find it anywhere called dealership too anyone know? for 96 ga16de


Horrible idea! You need to slow down and rethink yoru build or you are going to create more problems for yourself. Copper head gaskets are NOT good for use on everyday driven street cars. The head gasket did not blow because it is a weak link. it blew because your car is not tuned correctly and you were beating on it. 

If you are on stock injectors and have a T28 7 psi is not safe. 

Seriously man, step back, be patient, and stop trying to skip ahead by doing things half way. 


If you need a head gasket use the most recent design of the OEM head gasket and follow the FSM procedure for installation. I have used this on my car for 3+ years of hard turbo driving without issue!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh and lastly, I have asked you before to post in the appropriate section. I see posts you made in this forum that belong in another forum. Just because you installed a turbo on your car does not mean every post you make should go in the turbo section. if it is not specifically related to a forced induction system, or the components contained in a turbo setup, then do not post it here!


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

ok thanks i thought it was the head gasket but i just found out that it was the radiator that busted. so i am going to by a toyo radiator like on nissanmag . and i had the 370cc injectors installed with the afc and it runs fine at 14 pounds i already called jwt and i am going to ship out a used ecu to them since its the best choice


----------

